# Heavy Summer Rain



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2015)

Yesterday we had some pop up storms from the humidity, I grabbed the camera and went to the only window that wasn't streaming with water which luckily faced the path to the pond and played with slower shutter speeds to enhance the rain.
Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look!





IMG_6445bw-1 by Judi, on Flickr


----------



## Amocholes (Jun 30, 2015)

I quite like it. The black and white seems to fit the mood rather well.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2015)

Amocholes said:


> I quite like it. The black and white seems to fit the mood rather well.


Thanks Amocholes . The colour is nice too but to really enhance the rain I think this works best


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 30, 2015)

I like the mood and composition and vignette.  Reminds me when I was a kid up in the mountains during the summer.  Looking out of the window hoping the rain would stop so I could go fishing but still enjoying the peacefulness of the view and the sound of the rain.  I can hear it in your picture.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2015)

Alan Klein totally nailed it all with his comment. Nice photo, Judi.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks Raj 
Alan, I LOVE that this sends you to a great place . Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks D


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 30, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks Raj
> Alan, I LOVE that this sends you to a great place . Thanks for your thoughts!



Bringing out emotion in the viewer is what makes a great photo.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2015)

AlanKlein said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Raj
> ...


My absolute pleasure Alan


----------



## baturn (Jun 30, 2015)

This is very nice, but you mentioned a colour version, so I'd like to see it if I may.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks Baturn,  I'm on mobile and linking the image is a pain so I'll post it later when I'm on the computer.  In the meantime if you'd like to check it out its on Flickr .  I was pondering it after some of the feedback on this one, about the vignette, and I think it needs one, the current lens falloff isn't enough and I think it will help lead you into the image...


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 30, 2015)

SWEETNESS!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks Jaca


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2015)

As I wrote elsewhere...   
"This is a lovely portrayal of a summer rain shower. The old net-wire fence and mix of wooden posts and steel fenceposts totally smacks of the dilapidation/spanning of eras that gives this an authentic, Romantic (1830's Romantic, capital R) feel of an OLD fenced-off patch that has been that way for many, many years. Love the substantial vignette as well."


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks so much for your thoughts D . When I edit I do it "by eye" until it looks good to me, I didn't realize until seeing it with fresh eyes today how aggressive the vignette is, was a little hesitant about it at first but I stand by the heavier hand than normal, I'm glad it works so well and isn't intrusive for you guys


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2015)

What the vignette does is is gives us a deep black, and makes the tall clover stand out more, and also makes the foreground bottom area recede, drop out, so the eye goes into the images, in the light advances, dark recedes kind of way. We can gauge the other tonal values against that dark edge. Without that dark edge, this image would not have the same type of impact I think. This is an impressionistic type of image, so having the lower edge be a mostly dark, detail-minimalist type thing works splendidly...this image is made up of just a few simple building blocks.


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 1, 2015)

wow that is quite a bit of rain!  Nice photo!


----------



## JimMcClain (Jul 1, 2015)

I love the photo, but I also really liked the description. So many are posting pics without any words to go with them. I never did ascribe to the adage that a picture was worth a thousand words. A few words with the picture can be the start of a great conversation.

Thanks for sharing your art. It's beautiful.

Jim


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 1, 2015)

Outstanding shot! Love the mood!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks so much all . Your replies were a great way to start my day


----------



## annamaria (Jul 2, 2015)

Really like this pixel, everything about it.


----------



## terri (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful work, my Bunny!!     The posts by Derrel and Alan are so spot on, I couldn't possibly add to them.    

All I can say is this image makes me want to run out into it, and get soaked.


----------



## cdryden (Jul 2, 2015)

This picture really captures a mood for me. Very cool, I LOVE it. Great job!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks so much all


----------



## bulldurham (Jul 5, 2015)

I like it all the way except for the horiz line being a tad off. If the horizon were a bit further off, it wouldn't make much difference but this one is close.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## limr (Jul 5, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts D . When I edit I do it "by eye" until it looks good to me, I didn't realize until seeing it with fresh eyes today how aggressive the vignette is, was a little hesitant about it at first but I stand by the heavier hand than normal, I'm glad it works so well and isn't intrusive for you guys



Honestly, I didn't even notice the vignetting, so even if it is "aggressive," it is not _intrusive_ which is always my complaint about so much editing I see. If I look at a photo and see the editing first, it's too much. I looked at your picture and I saw a scene, a mood, a feeling...not the vignette. After I read the comments (and yes, Derrel said what I wanted to say already!  ) I went back to look at the picture again and thought, "Huh, I guess there is a vignette!" So yes, I think this works very very well just the way it is!


----------

